
Our Duolingo like app to learn coding is featured on ProductHunt today - nigel_crasto
Thrilled to announce that our app (Programming Hub 2.0) has been featured on ProductHunt today.<p>Programming Hub is a totally interactive and fun way to learn to code on your Android + iPhone + iPad - no coding experience required! We have short coding challenges and lessons in 30+ Programming Languages along with E-certificates for completion of each course.<p>Making the app as interactive and fun as possible was really important to us. To this end, we let you run, write and experiment with code in a mobile code editor and bring your code to life!<p>We are addressing 3 major problems through Programming Hub:<p>Making Programming skills affordable to the masses(including 1 Billion learning aspirants from developing countries to bridge the gap of 1 million programmers deficit by 2020)<p>Programming is complex: thus we simplified it by relating complex concepts with real world examples.<p>Programming is boring: hence we made the course as engaging, interactive and fun as possible. Inclusion of humor and sarcasm has made the course unlike anything you&#x27;ll find anywhere else.<p>Courses are research backed using kolbs scientific model of learning and guarantee retention of concepts you learn through the app.<p>Happy to answer any questions, and I&#x27;d love to hear your feedback.<p>Here&#x27;s the PH listing - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;programming-hub-2-0
======
spraveenitpro
Nice one, all the best!!

